# Broken Hill Herping



## Barrett (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey everyone.

I am making this thread to upload photos of each time I go herping in my local area; Broken Hill.

I had a few good photos from a year ago, though not sure if I made a post for them as my laptop died recently, so lost a few photos.

A few landscape photos from the past couple weeks.
















I decided to head out to an area called the living desert, which also contains a site with large sandstone sculptures.
My main target was to find Egernia stokesii, Pseudechis australis, and Pseudonaja species; non of which I found.

Tiliqua rugosa pair that I found within 1 metre of each other.






Suspected Pseudechis australis skin



Ctenotus robusta. I tried to get a nice photo of it on the ground, but it shot off like a rocket when I put it down.



This Kangaroo was feeding her joey and she would not move from in front of the car until her joey was finished feeding, which allowed me to get a halfway decent photo of her.




I also came across a young goanna towards the end of the day. Though, it heard me before I saw it and it ran away before I got the chance to get a photo.

I decided to head back out to the same location a couple nights later, in the search for nocturnal snakes and geckos.

Started off by finding another Tiliqua rugosa, attempting to hide under a few strands of reed grass.




My next find was very exciting for me, as it is one of my target species of gecko.

Nephrurus milii










Lastly I came across a Pogona vitticeps sleeping in a tree.




Will hopefully be heading out within the next couple of days in an attempt to find more gecko species.


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice pics.i have only recently heard about broken hill as my brother wants us to do a road trip on bikes there from Brisbane


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice work. Your regius is a robusta though. 

-H


----------



## Lydia_B (Oct 20, 2014)

*Captive snake needed for filming in Broken Hill area*

Hi,
I am looking for someone that lives in the Broken Hill area (or surrounding towns eg Mildura), that has captive snakes that we could use for filming for a wildlife series in late November/December. Please do get in touch if this is something that you can help with! Many thanks
Lydia


----------

